# US Medical certificate



## rickirs (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone from the US who had their doctor complete the Medical Certificate, ie., in connection for application for a nonimmigration visa? What tests did you have done for the five listed diseases and the cost?


----------



## Gary Pope (Jun 11, 2010)

This has been several years ago, but when I went to the County Health Department they took a blood sample and urine sample. The doctor asked me some questions. When the sample test results came back he wrote up a letter on his stationary and gave it to me. Total cost about $200.


----------



## rickirs (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks Gary. While I wait to hear from my phsycian I think I will also contact the county health department to see what options I have with them.


----------



## asdfghjkl10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello!

I always get my medical certificates from medconsult clinic (dr donna's medical clinic in sukhumvit 49 area). it literally takes around 10 minutes in total and costs 160 baht.

great service, would recommend for efficiency and the price

Usually have my annual flu shot while I am getting my medical certificate as well !!! flu shot costs 500 baht.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Are you talkin' about getting a medical certificate HERE in thailand for a Non-O visa you're gonna get here. 
Are you talkin' about the medical certificate you need to get a work permit here? 
or
Are you talkin' about the medical certificate you need in the US to get a Non-OA visa from a thai consulate?


----------

